# Water Fasting



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

Heard it can bring up your emotional trauma and finally provide an emotional release. Since this is ultimately what people with DP need so I think it's worth trying. I saw a youtube video of a guy who said he cured his DP 80% in 4 days through water fasting. Has anyone tried this and what did it do for you?


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

I have tried fasting for a week or so, mainly to try to cure my chronic adrenal fatigue. After a few days, it raised my blood pressure too much and couldn't sleep. Afterwards I read that fasting is not recommended when you have adrenal fatigue. However, I've been doing intermittent fasting on and off which means not eating in a window between 16 and 24 hours. Many people do intermittent fasting combined with the keto-diet and once in ketosis, it is reported people have on average 30% more energy but I haven't been able to do the keto-diet yet (it's very low-carb).

However, I just fasted today again and noticed relaxed feeling in my stomach, so I started googling and it is known that fasting, apart from other health benefits, increases dopamine receptors so this could definitely benefit people with DP, since DPDR seems to go along with dopamine deficiency.

Here's some other important info on intermittent fasting:

Short-term fasting induces profound neuronal autophagy (e.g., "self-eating,"), which is how cells recycle waste material, downregulate wasteful processes, and repair themselves. *Brain health is dependent on neuronal autophagy*. Another study shows that interference of neuronal autophagy prompts neuro-degeneration. Simply put, without the process of autophagy, brains neither develop properly nor function optimally.

*Fasting increases levels of brain-derived neurotrophic factor (BDNF),* a protein that interacts with neurons in the hippocampus, cortex, and basal forebrain (the parts of the brain that regulate memory, learning, and higher cognitive function - uniquely human stuff). BDNF helps existing neurons survive while stimulating the growth of new neurons and the development of neuro-synaptic connectivity. Low levels of BDNF are linked to Alzheimer's, memory loss, and cognitive impairment.

Fasting reduces the oxidative stress, mitochondrial dysfunction, and cognitive decline that normally results from brain trauma. Research has found that a 24 hour (but not a 48 hour) fast was neuro-protective against trauma to the brain like a concussion.

· *Fasting reduces cognitive stressors t*hat bring about aging, cognitive decline, and chronic diseases.

· *Fasting enhances learning and memory.*

· *Fasting elevates your ability to focus and concentrate.*

If you've fasted before, you can attest to the *radical mental benefits of fasting.* If you haven't, please start a regular practice of fasting. Over a period of time, you'll be startled by the cognitive results.

Research confirms that being in a *fasted state improves focus, memory, and ability to comprehend information. Put most simply, fasting improves brain efficiency and effectiveness.*


----------



## Patrick H. (Mar 18, 2018)

Fasting definitely augments my DP. Doesn't necessarily reduce it, but changes its shape. A lot of times it makes me slightly calmer and reduces obsessive thoughts and anxiety. I can "coast" through days without feeling like i'm going to scream


----------

